# New to me 910995 Ariens



## blk05crew (Jan 4, 2017)

Picked up a 1971-72 Ariens 910995 last weekend for free. Pull cord was broken so a quick fix on that and it's good to go. Cleaned up pretty good too, it's just missing the carb cover piece. 24" bucket, HP sticker on the motor is missing but is says 7HP in sharpie.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

machine looks good....and ya cant beat the price !! shouldnt be hard to find a heater box for it.


----------



## blk05crew (Jan 4, 2017)

nwcove said:


> machine looks good....and ya cant beat the price !! shouldnt be hard to find a heater box for it.


Thank you, any advice on where to look for a correct heater box? Haven't had much luck on Ebay.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

forum member jackmels may be your best try. send him a pm .


----------



## blk05crew (Jan 4, 2017)

nwcove said:


> forum member jackmels may be your best try. send him a pm .


Thanks, I actually just made on offer on one on Ebay that I'm pretty sure is the correct one. I appreciate it!


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

That's


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

There are Different Heater Boxes. Check Your Carb mounting holes where the primer button is. Some are Horizontal, some 45 Degree angle. Send me a PM if Ebay Falls Through.


----------



## blk05crew (Jan 4, 2017)

jtclays said:


> That's a sweet looking machine especially for free:grin: Make sure the augers are free to spin on the shaft with the shear pins removed and check the left rear tractor body for another model/serial number (may still be a sticker, or see it stamped in the metal). The 910995 is the Sno Thro attachment model number (bucket). Wish you good luck with it, love seeing the oldies find good homes.


Didn't find any other stickers, probably gone. The motor is an H70 7hp version though. Your right, definitely can't beat the price.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Even


----------



## blk05crew (Jan 4, 2017)

jtclays said:


> Even if sticker is gone:
> Don't know if you have checked out moderator Scot's site, but there is a lot of info there if you're interested.
> https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/index.html
> If you have the time or desire there should be a stamped in metal model and serial at the flat of the engine bed, left rear. If you get the whole Tecumseh series of numbers we can get your year down pretty close, assuming original engine.
> Look around these areas, all can be found on Scot's excellent site :


Thanks, I've checked out that site quite a bit actually! Very helpful and informative! Whole number on the motor is H70 130063A Serial Number 1238R.


----------



## blk05crew (Jan 4, 2017)

How critical is it to have the heater box for these machines? I'm trying to find the correct one for this Ariens, but is it totally necessary?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I put a Predator engine on one of my Ariens here in CT and been running it for years with no heater box just fine. If you want to put one on, I would imagine you could make one easy enough from light sheet metal/flashing material and a couple rivets, then just screw it on. All it does it warm the air before it enters the carb., keeping snow out as well.

You probably want to put some Snow Hog tires on it as well .....


----------



## blk05crew (Jan 4, 2017)

oneacer said:


> I put a Predator engine on one of my Ariens here in CT and been running it for years with no heater box just fine. If you want to put one on, I would imagine you could make one easy enough from light sheet metal/flashing material and a couple rivets, then just screw it on. All it does it warm the air before it enters the carb., keeping snow out as well.
> 
> You probably want to put some Snow Hog tires on it as well .....


Ok, thanks for the response, I wasn't sure. I seem to see a lot of them on CL without the heater box.


----------



## Landngroove (Oct 12, 2015)

I used my 1973 Ariens these past few days with a Predator 212. No heater box on this, used it in teens, and low 20's, and snowing, here in Vermont. Ran perfectly.


----------

